
Why does the Alpha AXP predict a coroutine transfer the way it does? - mpweiher
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20191121-00/?p=103121
======
jasoneckert
The DEC Alpha architecture was far beyond its time. Intel incorporated many of
its features in their Core line of CPUs after they bought the rights to it on
the 11th hour before Compaq (who bought DEC) was bought by HP.

~~~
xxpor
I pity anyone that ever had to write concurrent code for it though.

------
ajasmin
Is this about the old DEC Alpha?

~~~
Narishma
yes

